# Wichtig - Kalender 2012



## mitch (28. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

sollen wir wieder einen Kalender machen ? 

imho ​na dann mal her mit den hübschen Bildern


----------



## bayernhoschi (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

Tolle Idee, seeeeehr interessant!
Aber, wohin mit den Bildern und wer übenimmt die Kosten
Wer macht sich die Arbeit und sucht die Bilder aus, wer übernimmt den Druck

Ich denke darüber hast Du dir schon Gedanken gemacht, Kläre mich bitte auf:beten

LG
Ralph


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

machst Du den Kalender? 
Der wird dann sicher sehr breit und besteht es Sonnenauf und -untergangspanoramen? 
Was muß man einplanen 2 Meter mal 40 cm Wandfläche?

 



Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Ihr 2,

*2010:*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24881

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25323

*2011:*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29848


*2012:*

dieser Thread 

kosten: werd ich mal auf Arbeit genau nachfragen - ich schätze mal so wie letztes Jahr 
2010:
Preis/ Expl. = 7,50 €
Versand innerhalb Deutschland = 3,15 Euro
Verpackung = 1,00 Euro​​@Thomas: 
es geht auch kleiner https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/attachment.php? attachmentid=77241&d=1291565753 :__ nase 

@Ralph:



> Aber, wohin mit den Bildern und wer übenimmt die Kosten


- der Joachim wird bestimmt wieder einen Bilderupload hier im Forum ermöglichen  , zahlen tut mal wieder jeder selbst  wer einen haben will 



_*hier nochmals die Kalender vom letzten Jahr (2011)*_

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/88

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/89

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/90

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/91

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/100

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/101

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/102

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/103​

​


----------



## Digicat (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Servus Mitch

Danke das du den Kalender wieder in die Hand nimmst 

Freue mich schon auf den 2012er Kalender


----------



## Conny (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

sehr gute Idee 
ich stelle gerne wieder Bilder zur Verfügung


----------



## inge50 (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den Kalender 2012. Der wird bestimmt wieder  schön.

Vielen Dank, das du dich drum kümmerst. :knuddel

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Petra (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch

Ich freue mich auch sehr das du das mit den Kalender machst


----------



## Eva-Maria (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Wir könnten ja vielleicht auch einen Fotowettbewerb dazu durchführen? 
Z.B., thematisch für die einzelnen Monate...
Bilder haben sicherlich ganz viele user.
Wie wär's?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

@Mitch, verdient Ihr wenigstens was dabei oder ist es nur Arbeit? 
Wenn Ihr was dabei verdient bin ich am überlegen ein paar mehr zu bestellen. Wenn es nur Arbeit ist würde ich die Euch nicht antun wollen.

Schön übrigens, das Du Sonnenuntergänge auch in klein hast. Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus der Kalender.

Ich ganz persönlich:
Ich hätte nicht unbedingt Interresse an Kois und Goldfischen, die in allen Lebenslagen in die Kamera grinsen. Mir währen reine Naturaufnahmen (die am Teich gemacht wurden) lieber. 
Ich kenne leider die alten Kalender nicht, mir wäre aber sehr lieb, wenn es nicht gar zu sehr Teichfixiert ist.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja vielleicht auch einen Fotowettbewerb dazu durchführen?



Sowas ähnliches hatten wir letztes Jahr ebenfalls schon angedacht...leider war die Resonanz sehr bescheiden.

Ich fand die letztendliche Idee Bilder in einem Thread zu sammeln und danach mehrere Kalender zu erstellen besser.

@Mitch: Danke dass Du das wieder in die Hand nimmst! Bilder & Bestellung von mir werden folgen! 

Schönen Sonntag!
Daniel


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Moin Daniel,
nur weil die Resonanz im letzten Jahr vll. nicht sooo groß war,
muß das ja nicht automatisch in diesem Jahr wieder der Fall sein.

Ich sehe natürlich, daß ein solcher Wettbewerb mit Arbeit verbunden ist....
auf der anderen Seite wäre dann ein solcher Kalender ein gemeinsames Werk
vieler user....


----------



## toschbaer (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,
ich finde es ganz toll, dass Du dich wieder anbietest, einen Kalender zu erstellen!!
Und natürlich würde ich Bilder einstellen.
Hallo Eva,
wer möchte denn die ganzen Bilder auswerten?
Gruß auch an Harald.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hey Friedhelm,
come on... das kann doch kein K.O.-Kriterium für/gegen einen Fotowettbewerb sein.
Man könnte ja auch eine "Jury aus usern" bilden, 3 würde da genügen.
Fotos an z.B. einen Mod schicken, der schiebt sie dann auf eine separate Seite zur Auswertung.... einfach die blanken Fotos durchnummerieren, ohne Namensnennung, und auf geht's.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß es einen Heidenspaß machen würde
Die Grüße an meine bessere Hälfte habe ich selbstverständlich ausgerichtet, ich soll bitte zurückgrüßen.
Herzliche Grüße an Deine liebe Frau bitte!


----------



## Conny (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo,

also ich würde mal vorschlagen, dass derjenige, der die meiste Arbeit hat, entscheiden soll wie es läuft.
Und das ist imA Mitch 
Wenn er Hilfe braucht, soll er laut schreiben: HILFE
und dann eilen wir


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> .... einfach die blanken Fotos durchnummerieren, ohne Namensnennung, und auf geht's.



Wenn nur alles immer so einfach wäre... 

Wir hatten uns letztes Jahr schon sehr viel Arbeit damit gemacht (die Hauptidee stammte von mir, daher war ich doppelt enttäuscht dass ich Joachim so viel Arbeit aufgebürdet hatte und wir so wenig Rückresonanz hatten).

Ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb es dieses Jahr anders laufen soll.

Conny hat Recht - Mitch soll schreiben wie er es sich am besten vorstellt.

Ciao,
Daniel


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo,

ich denke wir sollten mal festlegen welche Kalender-Themen wir wollen:

z.B. 
__ Libellen
Pflanzen
Makros
Teiche
Tiere am Teich
Tiere im Teich
Sonnenuntergänge 
...

​dann sollten wir jeweils einen Thread anlegen: z.B. *Kalender 2012 Libellen* in den dann die Bilder hochgeladen werden können.

ich denke auf diese Weise sollten wir die Bilder schon zusammen bekommen.

@Admins - wäre es möglich in diesen threads die uploadbegrenzung wieder rauszunehmen ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

da habt Ihr (Du) ja viel vor.
Ich stelle nochmal meine Frage: Ist es nur Arbeit oder lohnt es sich ein wenig für Dich? 

Was haltet Ihr denn von kombinierten Kalendern?

Also oben der passende Sonnenaufgang und unten die Zur Jahreszeit passenden Tiere, Pflanzen oder Landschaften und links oder ganz unten den Kalender? 

Ich denke, da bist Du sicher ein Fachmann, ob man das mit Farbverläufen ordentlich hinbekommt oder nicht. 


Grüße


Thomas


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Thomas,



> da habt Ihr (Du) ja viel vor.


  aber es geht nur mit der Hilfe von euch ==> Bilder die Ihr zur Verfügung stellt. 



> Ist es nur Arbeit oder lohnt es sich ein wenig für Dich?


kurzum - ich habe keinen Vorteil davon - null cent, wenn du das meinst. 

Die Arbeit ist ned so wild , habe da mal ein Programm dafür geschrieben.

Von Kalenderblattern mit Collagen  halte ich ned viel - das ist viel zu unruhig


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Noch was 

Bildgröße: gaaaaanz wichtig 


die Bilder sollen *mindestens* 
*2600* pixel Breite  x _*2000*_ pixel Höhe  haben (Querformat) 
oder 
*2000* pixel Breite x _*2600*_ pixel Höhe haben (Hochformat) 

mehr ist natürlich immer besser.​sonst schaut es auf dem Papier ned so toll aus, denn der Kalender sollte doch wieder A3 Größe haben.


----------



## Conny (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

dann hätten wir schon mal die Pixel  
aber warum dieses Format? 
Ich habe sonst immer 3:2 wie die Kamera es liefert.
Und welche Auflösung?
Bei 2000 x 1334 Pixel und 150 Pixel/Zoll wird die Datei 15,3 MB groß


----------



## Joachim (4. Okt. 2011)

Hi...
@Mitch 
Ich schreib dir da mal was zu, wenn ich mal nicht aufm Schlepper sitze oder auf der Baustelle bin. 

Find nen 2012er Kalender aber natürlich auch ne gute Idee...


----------



## pyro (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Gute Sache... da werde ich die Tage mal ein paar Bilder raussuchen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Also wenn ich die Themen sehe, werde ich außer Tiere im Teich nix beisteuern können 
Und ich kann auch nur die Auflösung bieten, die die Kamera anbietet (keine Ahnung wie die ist).

Mandy


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

welche weitere Themen würden dir gefallen , die von mir bereits angelegten waren mal so für den Anfang gedacht 



> Und ich kann auch nur die Auflösung bieten, die die Kamera anbietet (keine Ahnung wie die ist).


 
1. Windows Explorer öffen
2. Bild raussuchen
3. mit der  rechten Maustaste anklicken ==> Eigenschaften auswählen
4. auf den Tab mit den Details wechseln ==> Abmessungen (Breite / Höhe) 

das wäre mal der erste Schritt, welche Kamera hast du ? ist die Bedienungsanleitung noch vorhanden & schon mal gelesen  wenn nein, dann schreib doch einfach mal den Kameratyp hier rein 

wir werden das schon hinbekommen, wäre doch


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Na was heißt gefallen ... 

Ich würde die Fotos Jahreszeitenbezogen machen. Schöne romatische Winterbilder vom Teich oder der Umgebung für die Wintermonate. Frisches Grün, beginnendes Leben, __ Frühblüher für die Frühlingsmonate ... agile lebhafte Fische im Sommer und der Herbst bietet sicher auch schöne Bilder an. 
Es gewinnen doch eh nur von jeder Jahreszeit 3 Bilder.

Speziell Libellenbilder würde ich nicht machen ... ich hab nicht mal welche an meinem Teich gesehen dieses Jahr.

Bei mir ist jedes Bild anders von der Auflösung her. Normal scheint sie 4000x3000 Pixel und 4,65MB zu haben. Aber zoome ich ran, wird die Auflösung geringer.

Ich hab ne Medion Life mit 12 Megapixel. Macht eigentlich prima Bildchen und war preiswert 

Mandy


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mandy,

4000x3000 Pixel und 4,65MB, das ist sehr gut - das reicht allemal für Kalenderbilder 



> Bei mir ist jedes Bild anders von der Auflösung her


wenn du ranzoomst verändert sich natürlich der Bildausschnitt aber nicht die Auflösung.



> Es gewinnen doch eh nur von jeder Jahreszeit 3 Bilder


  
es gibt keinen Wettbewerb  zur Not werden es halt mehrere Varianten


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Dann habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden ... 
Und wer entscheidet dann was für Bilder auf den Kalender kommen? 

Wäre sinniger wenn alle Bilder vorgestellt werden und jeder User 4 Bilder als Favoriten wählt ... und die jeweils 3 mit den meisten Punkten kommen in den Kalender.

Mandy


----------



## mitch (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Schau doch mal bitte hier nach:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/4

es gab keinen Wettbewerb, die Bilder habe ich zusammen gestellt (waren ja auch genug da) und ich denke es war für jeden Geschmack was dabei


----------



## Moonlight (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Sehr schöne Kalender ... Respekt.

Na Du wirst das schon machen ... 


Mandy


----------



## Annett (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Hallo.

Auch ich freue mich schon wieder auf einen Kalender, wobei ich wohl wenig an Bildern beisteuern kann/werde. Ich bin dieses Jahr einfach kaum zum ordentlichen Fotografieren gekommen...



mitch schrieb:


> @Admins - wäre es möglich in diesen threads die uploadbegrenzung wieder rauszunehmen ?


Fredabhängig geht das mit unserem Forum (leider) immer noch nicht, ich habe aber die Grenzen vorübergehend auf 3000 x 3000 Pixel und 3600000 Bytes hochgesetzt. Bitte unbedingt mal testen und Bescheid geben, wenn es klemmt. 
Hoffe, diese Größe reicht aus?!


----------



## Digicat (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Servus

Na dann teste ich mal ...

 

3000*2413 bei 3,1 Mb und 95% Qualität


----------



## pyro (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

mitch, ist es möglich das ich zunächst kleine Vorschaubilder hochlade und sollte Dir ein Bild gefallen dann bekommst du dieses Bild als High Res?

Was anderes bleibt mir fast nicht über... Du weisst ja ich wohne am Rand der Zivilisation am Übergang zu Flora und Fauna, Naturschutzgebiet und Abenstal. Da sind die DSL-Leitungen recht dünn...


----------



## Annett (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012*

Moin.

Ich musste leider die Upload-Notbremse ziehen.... einige User laden uns nun ihre ganz normalen Teichbaubilder mit mehr als 1 MB Größe hoch. Das müllt uns unnötig den Server zu, bläst das tägliche Backup auf etc.
Die Zeit diese Bilder herunter zu laden, zu verkleinern und wieder hoch zu laden, habe ich leider nicht. 

Ladet die Bilder einfach wieder in verkleinerter Form hoch und was Mitch für die Kalender nehmen möchte, das bekommen wir dann auch technisch (in einem kurzen Zeitfenster) hin.
Ich möchte den Upload nur nicht über Wochen hinweg so "aufgebohrt" belassen.


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hi Annett,

 , ich denke wir werden das mit den Bildern auch so hinbekommen ==> es gibt ja noch das  ZIP-Dateiformat und Email


----------



## Joachim (20. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hi Mitch und alle Kalenderverückten. 

Da hast du Recht - einfach in Forum Standard Größe zeigen und bei Bedarf im ZIP Container hochladen. Ich denk das ist nicht der schlechteste Weg...


----------



## mitch (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo,

erstmal  für die schönen Bilder die Ihr hochgeladen habt.

Ich denke wir sollten noch bis zum 20.11.2011 auf Bilder warten, dann werde ich mal mit den Kalendern anfangen. Hoffentlich habt Ihr dann auch die Bilder in hoher Qualität zur Hand.


----------



## mitch (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo,

gleich mal vorneweg 


> ich selbst :
> Von Kalenderblattern mit Collagen halte ich ned viel - das ist viel zu unruhig


 
da leider ned in allen Themen genug Bilder zusammen gekommen sind, habe ich es trotzdem mal mit Collagen versucht 

aber seht selbst:


----------



## Conny (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

also ich finde, du hast die schwierige Aufgabe sehr gut gelöst


----------



## Eugen (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hmm, mein Fall ist das nicht.
Ein Bild pro Seite ist gut.
Einfach nur die Besten nehmen,muß ja nicht alles drauf,was eingeschickt wurde.


----------



## inge50 (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

ich finde 1 Bild pro Seite besser.

Muss doch nicht für jedes Thema ein Kalender sein.

Mir würde ein Kalender gefallen, der verschiedene Themen hat. Tiere, Fische, Teiche, Pflanzen usw. Der Kalender vom letzten Jahr, war dir sehr gut gelungen. Ich würde ihn auch nochmal nehmen für 2012.

Liebe Grüße
Inge


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Ich sehe das wie Inge und Eugen...evtl kann man ja seperat noch so einen Kalender machen, für die, denen das besser gefällt...


----------



## Annett (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch.

Die Collagen sind Dir sehr gut gelungen, jedoch bin auch ich eher für ein Bild je Seite.
Das andere wirkt mir persönlich zu unruhig - man weiß gar nicht, wo man zuerst hinschauen soll...
Bei uns hängen die Kalender an Stellen, an die andere eher ein Bild hängen.


----------



## pema (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo,
obwohl ich es natürlich töfte fände, das eine und andere vor mir geschosssene Foto in einem Kalender zu finden, muß ich mich den Vorrednern anschließen
Die Collagen sind sehr schön...aber dennoch etwas zu unruhig. Collage - die Idee finde ich schon sehr gut...aber vielleicht mit weniger Fotos pro Monat (auch wenn's schwerfällt ).
Ich kauf den Kalender sowieso

petra


----------



## Petra (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo

Wie sieht es mit den Kalender aus ????.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

ich finde es ja sehr gelungen. Es ist ein schöner Mix aus Sonnnenauf- und untergängen (war ja klar...) verbunden mit Pflanzen und Tiermotiven. Unruhig mag sein, aber wenn einen 30 Tage lang ein Goldfisch anguggt ist das auch langweilig. 
Am besten wäre vieleicht (so es Mitchs Zeit und Lust zuläßt) 2 Versionen anzubieten? 

Übrigens sind Bilder doppelt drin...  

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Moin.

Hat jemand mal irgendwas von Mitch gehört seit Ende November? 
Mache mir langsam Sorgen um ihn...


----------



## Petra (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

hi Annett

Leider habe ich auch nichts mehr gehört von Mitch


----------



## Annett (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo an alle Kalenderfans.

Vorhin habe ich mit Mitch telefoniert. Es geht ihm gut - der vorweihnachtliche Arbeitsstreß läßt grüßen....

Er will versuchen den Hobby-Gartenteich-Kalender in den nächsten Tagen bestellfertig zu bekommen. 
Prozedur wird vermutlich wie letztes Jahr laufen, d.h. Bestellung + Vorkasse. Versand erfolgt dann umgehend.


----------



## mitch (13. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

sorry,

ich hatte "etwas" viel arbeit die letzten tage - mal sehen ob wir den kalender noch rechtzeitig vor weinachten schaffen


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Moin,

es sind schon wieder 8 Tage ins Land gezogen und das Jahr neigt sich nun stark dem Ende zu - und meine Wand (an der jetzt noch der tolle HGT-Kalender hängt) wird bald wieder naggisch weiß sein, dem möchte ich entgegenwirken und mal nachfragen ab wann man die neuen Kalender erwerben kann?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Petra (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Guten Morgen 

Jetzt haben wir den 02.01.2012 und keinen Kalender was ist los
Gibt es denn noch einen oder muss ich mir selber einen erstellen????


----------



## Eugen (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Petra,
ich glaub nicht,dass da noch was kommt. 
==> also selber basteln.


----------



## Petra (2. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Wichtig - Kalender 2012*

Hallo Eugen

Dann werde ich mir mal selber einen Fertig machen


----------

